# Stream "Precondition Failed" on Roamio Plus



## NobleHeretic (Dec 29, 2004)

I have a new Roamio Plus and am having some issues with getting the Stream device in the Roamio to fire up properly. When I try and set-up my iOS devices it detects the Roamio Stream on the network and gives me the options to Set-up In Home and OOH streaming but fails on Step 1 or when it hits Step 2 (hard to tell). When I go into System Information either on the app or directly to http://<Stream IP>:49152/sysinfo, it show "Precondition Failed" under Streaming State. Further under the Service tab it shows Service Level A and Service Streaming Disabled.

I have done ALL of the following things in a myriad of orders:


Make Service Call
Restart Streaming Device
Reboot Tivo
Reboot ANY/ALL Network Devices
Force a TiVo Service Call
Uninstall/Re-Install the iOS client (on multiple devices)
Simplify my home network to just the Roamio and my Verizon Router
Try installing just in Home
Try authorizing with the MAK and/or TiVo Account info

When I call TiVo Tech Support it is always back to could you Force a Service Call, reboot your TiVo, reboot your router... I can't even get them to listen to the errors I am seeing, just take me down the script! Frustrated beyond belief!

Anyone?

Thanks


----------



## CurtisG (Sep 21, 2003)

Having the EXACT same issue here. Have spent hours with customer support to no avail.

I've posted on the TiVo Forum but no solution identified.

http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaythread?rootPostID=11167402


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

I'd send a tweet to @tivodesign and see if Margret can assist. Sounds like maybe a Tivo side config error or maybe bad hardware? Has it ever worked?

-Kevin


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

CurtisG said:


> Having the EXACT same issue here. Have spent hours with customer support to no avail.
> 
> I've posted on the TiVo Forum but no solution identified.
> 
> http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaythread?rootPostID=11167402


Do you have Service Level: A in your TiVo System Info screen like the other poster? There are sporadic reports of this (going back years) causing plenty of problems if you google for it... I didn't see any obvious solutions though. Seems like CSR's should know how to handle Service Level issues - or at least know who to refer it to for resolution.


----------



## CurtisG (Sep 21, 2003)

kbmb said:


> I'd send a tweet to @tivodesign and see if Margret can assist. Sounds like maybe a Tivo side config error or maybe bad hardware? Has it ever worked?
> 
> -Kevin


It's a brand new unit which I got for Christmas. 
Build date of 22-November-2913

So no, it's never worked


----------



## CurtisG (Sep 21, 2003)

mrizzo80 said:


> Do you have Service Level: A in your TiVo System Info screen like the other poster? There are sporadic reports of this (going back years) causing plenty of problems if you google for it... I didn't see any obvious solutions though. Seems like CSR's should know how to handle Service Level issues - or at least know who to refer it to for resolution.


No, I get a 'Precondition Failed' error


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

CurtisG said:


> No, I get a 'Precondition Failed' error


I think you need to click on Full System Information and then on that click on the Service button.

-Kevin


----------



## CurtisG (Sep 21, 2003)

kbmb said:


> I think you need to click on Full System Information and then on that click on the Service button.
> 
> -Kevin


Kevin - Yes, I do get the "Service Level: A" message there


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks to me like the problem is "Secure HLS Data=Not Available" from that screenshot. What iOS version (and device) are you trying to run this on?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

How new is your box? Sometimes it takes a day or two for all of the dots to be connected through the various systems for the transfers to work correctly.

Some have reported that a few reboots/connections to Tivo can accelerate that process. Thus, the scripts for the CSRs have merit. However, others have just taken a day or two, especially over weekends.


----------



## CurtisG (Sep 21, 2003)

moyekj said:


> Looks to me like the problem is "Secure HLS Data=Not Available" from that screenshot. What iOS version (and device) are you trying to run this on?


IOS 7.0.4 on iPad Air running latest version of TiVo app
Same errors gotten when tried on an iPad 2 and iPad 3


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

CurtisG said:


> IOS 7.0.4 on iPad Air running latest version of TiVo app
> Same errors gotten when tried on an iPad 2 and iPad 3


 And this is using built in Stream for a Roamio Plus right? How is the Roamio connected to your network?


----------



## CurtisG (Sep 21, 2003)

moyekj said:


> And this is using built in Stream for a Roamio Plus right? How is the Roamio connected to your network?


Yes - built-in Stream in a Roamio Plus unit

Roamio is connected via MoCa to Verizion FIOS Actiontec router


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

CurtisG said:


> Yes - built-in Stream in a Roamio Plus unit
> 
> Roamio is connected via MoCa to Verizion FIOS Actiontec router


 Sounds OK - wireless would have been a red flag. It's a long shot, but if possible perhaps run a long ethernet cable if you have one from Roamio to your router just to see if that makes any difference. i.e. Take MoCA out of equation temporarily just to be sure. It's unlikely to be the problem but worth a shot...

I have a similar setup with a Stream built into Roamio Pro, latest iOS and iPad Air and I'm connecting my Roamio directly to Gigabit router on my LAN.


----------



## CurtisG (Sep 21, 2003)

moyekj said:


> Sounds OK - wireless would have been a red flag. It's a long shot, but if possible perhaps run a long ethernet cable if you have one from Roamio to your router just to see if that makes any difference. i.e. Take MoCA out of equation temporarily just to be sure. It's unlikely to be the problem but worth a shot...
> 
> I have a similar setup with a Stream built into Roamio Pro, latest iOS and iPad Air and I'm connecting my Roamio directly to Gigabit router on my LAN.


Tried the hardwired ethernet connection, and that didn't fix things.
TiVo Customer Support suggested I tried a static IP (instead of the DHCP Dynamic addresses current set-up), but that didn't fix it either.

Also rebooted the whole network, TiVo boxes, etc.. too to no avail.


----------



## CurtisG (Sep 21, 2003)

What are possible causes for the *"Secure HLS Data=Not Available"* condition?
Did several searches but didn't really find anything about this


----------



## NobleHeretic (Dec 29, 2004)

All the same issues as CurtisG. One other issue we have in common is the Netflix App when launched reports "App Temporarily Unavailable" Error Code (V301). Attached is a screen shot showing the same Service Level issue and Secure HLS Data error. I believe after quite a bit of back and forth with Curtis that no amount of forcing connections and rebooting of the TiVo has any effect on the issue of the Stream Device not understanding that it should be activated. My device has been up and online through a wired Ethernet connection since 12/26.


----------



## NobleHeretic (Dec 29, 2004)

I just dropped a PM to Margret on this forum giving her a link to this thread and the similar one in the official TiVo Forums.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

The Netflix not launching issue is an account specific back-end issue, so perhaps the Stream also has back-end account setting that is messed up. These back-end issues have been the cause of numerous strange problems, for example not being able to get Minis activated/paired. I wish TiVo was more transparent about the back-end settings and gave us a way to view them. Problem is getting hold of a competent CSR that knows about back-end settings and how to check them.

The Stream web page at times displays extra things (almost like a debug mode) depending on browser you use, and I could swear at some point I saw different debug type options on 1 page like disabling HLS. So I think there are some back end settings related to HLS which maybe have to be set for things to work.

EDIT: Using Internet Explorer and entering http://<stream ip>:49152/sysinfo for me gives an "Advanced" button which when you click on it shows HLS related booleans such as "Encrypted HLS", "Rotate HLS Keys", "Secure HLS", "Secure HLS Developer Override"
(With Firefox I don't see the Advanced Page, so it's probably a TiVo javascript bug not working right with IE).
So there are certainly several settings related to HLS. Don't know if any of this helps...


----------



## NobleHeretic (Dec 29, 2004)

Moyekj,

I am a mac guy so no option for IE, but I did try Safari, Chrome, Opera and Firefox. With Opera I was able to get to the Advanced tab as the Javascript broke on load and the dialogue Opera popped up let me catch it before the advance option disappeared. Attached is a screenshot of the current state of the Advanced tab. I have not tried tweaking anything yet, but will be playing with it today.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Unfortunately, I don't believe you'll be able to actually change any of those settings since I think the Stream has to be in test/develop mode, but you can certainly try. If by some miracle you can actually change settings then I would try turning off Secure HLS.


----------



## CurtisG (Sep 21, 2003)

I am starting to believe this is a bad hardware batch.

My serial number is: 84800019035F3C8 with a build date of 22-November-2913 bought from Best Buy in mid-December

I think I'm going to return this unit

Just sadly disappointed with the lack of help from TiVo Support. Really disappointed.

--curtis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by schwed View the original post
> My serial number: 84800019035F434
> 
> I'm starting to believe this is a defective batch.
> [\QUOTE]


----------



## CurtisG (Sep 21, 2003)

I am starting to believe this is a bad hardware batch.

My serial number is: *84800019035F3C8* with a build date of 22-November-2913 bought from Best Buy in mid-December

I think I'm going to return this unit

Just sadly disappointed with the lack of help from TiVo Support. Really disappointed.

--curtis



schwed said:


> Originally Posted by schwed View the original post
> My serial number: 84800019035F434
> 
> I'm starting to believe this is a defective batch.


----------



## NCC2893 (Mar 4, 2007)

I have a similar issue. Roamio Plus connected via coax to Fios Actiontec Router. In home streaming works perfectly. I cannot get out of home streaming to set up on an iPad Air or iPhone 5S. 

I turned off IGMP on my router, as recommended in some other threads. 

When connected on my home network the streaming state is "ready" in the full system information screen in the app. When I try to set up streaming outside of my home network, I get the attached error. (Interestingly, only the TSN and name show up in the system information screen. Everything else is "unknown." 

Any ideas?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

NCC2893 said:


> I have a similar issue. Roamio Plus connected via coax to Fios Actiontec Router. In home streaming works perfectly. I cannot get out of home streaming to set up on an iPad Air or iPhone 5S.
> 
> I turned off IGMP on my router, as recommended in some other threads.
> 
> ...


 That's a different issue than being discussed in this thread. You have to make sure you go through Stream setup while on your home network and enable OOH option before OOH streaming will work.


----------



## NCC2893 (Mar 4, 2007)

Apologies if it appeared that I was trying to hijack this thread. I'll repost elsewhere.

I did, however, complete the setup on my home network, so that is not the issue. (I don't believe the setup screen as I described appears until after the in home setup has been completed.)


----------



## NobleHeretic (Dec 29, 2004)

So I tried emailing TiVo support with a laundry list of the things that had been attempted and they came back with try Static IP addresses on your Roamio AND internal Stream. Well lo and behold there is no way I can find to set a Static IP address on the internal Stream. So I did all this:


- Set a Static IP on the Roamio
- Rebooted the Roamio (still DHCP on the Stream)
- Re-started the Stream device via http://<STREAM IP>:49152/sysinfo (still DHCP on the Stream)
- Configured the Verizon Router (Actiontec MI424-WR Rev. D,F/W Version: 4.0.16.1.56.0.10.14.4) to not intervene in any connection between the WAN and the specific Static IP of the Roamio and the Dynamically assigned IP of the Stream (all ports and protocols)
- Forced a successful TiVo service connection on the Roamio
- Forced a "make a service call" on the Stream via the iOS application
- Power down re-boot of the TiVo Roamio
- NO CHANGES
- Put the Stream device IP in a DMZ on the router and repeated the above steps
- NO CHANGE
- Plugged the TiVO into an Airport Extreme router in Bridge Mode to the Verizon Router that has the DHCP server enabled and is the connection to the Verizon FIOs service
- Created a separate WiFi network on the Airport Extreme Router so any connection between the iOS devices linked to that WiFi network had a direct connection through that router to the Wired Ethernet port on the TiVo (The Airport Extreme was not doing ANY kind of firewalling whatsoever)

Then returned them an email with the above and the following questions:


- What is causing the Precondition Failed status?
- Why is the Service Level on the Stream "A"?
- Why is the Secure HLS Data "Not Available"?
- Why is the Streaming Service "Disabled"?
- Why is it that all the other people who are experiencing this issue are also experiencing the NetFlix "Application Temporarily Unavailable (V301)" error as soon as they attempt to launch the NetFlix App?

I also sent an email directly to Margret Schmidt asking for someone (preferably an engineer) to give me a call so I could collaboratively troubleshoot this issue.

Ain't we got FUN!


----------



## CurtisG (Sep 21, 2003)

I tried the STATIC IP address thing myself a few days ago - didn't do anything to fix this issue



NobleHeretic said:


> So I tried emailing TiVo support with a laundry list of the things that had been attempted and they came back with try Static IP addresses on your Roamio AND internal Stream. Well lo and behold there is no way I can find to set a Static IP address on the internal Stream. So I did all this:
> 
> 
> - Set a Static IP on the Roamio
> ...


----------



## CurtisG (Sep 21, 2003)

Are there are internal diagnostic or other tests that one can run to check on the internal STREAM's condition?


----------



## NobleHeretic (Dec 29, 2004)

Update from a post in the Official TiVo forums - http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=11167893
One person who has all the same issues attempted a solution by replacing both the TiVo Roamio and his router. To this point it has had no impact on solving the issue.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

NobleHeretic said:


> Update from a post in the Official TiVo forums - http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=11167893
> One person who has all the same issues attempted a solution by replacing both the TiVo Roamio and his router. To this point it has had no impact on solving the issue.


 Sounds to me then like TiVo thinks the iOS client side doesn't support encrypted HLS for some reason... The theory about back-end setting may still be the case, but if user replaced Roamio/Stream and still has the problem then that is less likely.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

NobleHeretic said:


> Update from a post in the Official TiVo forums - http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=11167893
> One person who has all the same issues attempted a solution by replacing both the TiVo Roamio and his router. To this point it has had no impact on solving the issue.


Your sig indicates you have S3 units too. Can you transfer shows between your S3 units and your Roamio?

You may need to check 1 or both of the boxes on this screen for your Roamio... though I have no idea whether or not these checkboxes factor into streaming to iOS clients though:

https://tivo.com/tivo-mma/dvrpref.do

I think you are wasting your time troubleshooting this. I'd get on the phone with TiVo and ask them what does "Service Level: A" indicate in the Roamio's System Info screen. If they can't answer that then ask to speak to a supervisor who can figure that out.

Sounds like the box is in a state that doesn't allow value-added services (iOS streaming/Netflix/etc).


----------



## NobleHeretic (Dec 29, 2004)

mrrizzo80,

I can transfer (bi-diectionally), but not stream content between the TiVo HD boxes and the Roamio. Streaming in not supported except with Premiere and Elite series.

The DVR preferences have been checked and unchecked and the Roamio box has been forced to connect to the Tivo service in both states. This does not seem to toggle an activation state on the internal Stream.

I am still holding to the theory that something in the back-end of the TiVo system is not indicating to the internal Stream device that it is authorized to stream content.

And FYI, all of us have been on the phone MANY times with TiVo and reported the issue and asked why it is in Service Level A. Still no joy!


----------



## mburnno (Oct 1, 2003)

NobleHeretic said:


> mrrizzo80,
> 
> I can transfer (bi-diectionally), but not stream content between the TiVo HD boxes and the Roamio. Streaming in not supported except with Premiere and Elite series.
> 
> ...


I tend to agree with you on the back end for streaming. Something is differently with the Roamio's in how they talk on the back end compared to the past Tivo's. I have experienced too many problems from day one compared to the past Tivo's I have owned. I have heard that the new Roamio's are more sensitive then the past hardware was, but why? What makes the new Tivo's that much different then the previous generation?


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

It seems clear that no one is going to get support from Tivo support on this issue (not really a surprise).

Has anyone tried emailing Margret at Tivo?

-Kevin


----------



## NobleHeretic (Dec 29, 2004)

I have attempted to get Margret's attention in the following ways:

PM'd her account here on TCF
Tweeted her links to this forum and the official tivo forum
Emailed her directly

That having been said, I am giving her the benefit of the doubt, because she may be on holidays through last week. She has not tweeted since dec 27. Holding out hope she will reply soon.

Still constantly updating my open ticket with TS on any relevant information that comes along, but haven't heard from them since Friday.


----------



## NobleHeretic (Dec 29, 2004)

I have just received a rather cryptic message in My Support at TiVo, but it seems at least promising. It just has the title "ERT - PR - <MY Name>" and has a status of "Researching" with a new Ticket Number. It is also interesting that the <My Name> in the ticket is actually My Name and not my wife's name who the account is under. So maybe this has come through another channel, perhaps my email to Margret?

We shall see!


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

Disable IGMP proxy on your fios router. Verizon hid the menu but you can access it with this link:

192.168.1.1/index.cgi?active_page=6059

try it, i bet (hopefully) it works. that fixed a lot of my streaming issues.


----------



## NobleHeretic (Dec 29, 2004)

Aero 1,

I actually saw a previous thread with that suggestion and managed to find the checkbox for IGMP and unchecked it. It did not have any effect on this issue. Same held true for Curtis.

Thanks for the idea.


----------



## CurtisG (Sep 21, 2003)

NobleHeretic said:


> Aero 1,
> 
> I actually saw a previous thread with that suggestion and managed to find the checkbox for IGMP and unchecked it. It did not have any effect on this issue. Same held true for Curtis.
> 
> Thanks for the idea.


Correct - I disabled IGMP on my router and it did not make a difference.
I have since renabled it.


----------



## JPnet (Jan 6, 2014)

I posted to CurtisG's original Tivo forum thread. Like a number of folks, I too, was having the exact same issues. I couldn't get past step one, PreconditionFailed, and no NetFlix. I also tried bypassing my HP 1410-16G "Green" switch as a troubleshooting step. Like others, nothing I did made a difference. I called Tivo, hoping that they would give me some insight, but only suggested that I return the unit as it was received as a Christmas gift.

When I got home last night with the new Roamio, I plugged in the replacement unit (which had a lower serial number) and activated the unit. I did a quick Tivo connection, power cycled the box, and much to my surprise, the streaming setup worked perfectly! NOTHING in my network has changed from the last / original Roamio Plus from a few days ago. The million dollar question is, "Was it hardware or did the backend provisioning work better with this activation?"

John


----------



## NobleHeretic (Dec 29, 2004)

Damn you John for making it work with a replacement!  We have one person who has tried the replacement and NOT succeeded and one who has tried replacement and succeeded. I just hate that kind of maybe it does/maybe it doesn't troubleshooting success. Worst part is replacing my unit is the solution I really don't want to do. I have already shifted my TiVo life around with transferred content and season passes! Not to mention the fun of getting my CC's properly paired for copy protected content one more time. Although, I think I have that part down to an art now.

And congratulations on having a properly functioning Roamio!


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

Here is a thought for teasing out if it might be a back end provisioning issue. This is something we used to do with Series 3 units when their certificates got out of synch and network related stuff wouldn't work on them.


Go to the TiVo website, Change the name and disable all network related services for the TiVo DVR.
Wait about 3 hours for the website changes to filter out to the TiVo Server farm
Force a connection from the TiVo DVR to download the changes
Once the service connection is complete verify that the name is new and that TiVo ToGo = i,i,i. I think Roamios might have four 'i"s now. So check whatever makes sense to show that anything Network related is now turned off.
If the changes didn't take, wait a while longer and force another connection. Once the changes are confirmed to be on the TiVo DVR continue to the next step.
Go to the TiVo website, enable all network related features for the subject DVR.
Again wait however long you needed to the first time to allow the website settings to filter out to the server farm
Force a connection from your TiVo to download the changes
After the connection is complete verify that the TiVo has the new name, TiVoToGo is a,a,a or whatever the Roamio "a" count is, and that all the network features that were disabled are now back on.
Restart the DVR
Try what was broken and see if it starts working now. This may involve setting the iOS app from scratch at this point.

You may need to do something similar with the stream if it is listed separately on the website. You can do both at the same time if that is the case. When all is done you may also need to force one extra connection for each device so that they can download the new certificates generated for the the TiVo that was "two-stepped" per the above sequence.

I have no idea if this two step dance will work, but given you have tried everything else and there is a question about how things are set up on the TiVo service end of things, it is worth a try by someone to see if it helps or is a waste of "a lot of" time.


----------



## NobleHeretic (Dec 29, 2004)

Mark,

Thanks for the input. I have basically done this, although not with the name change and the verifying i,i,i,i and a,a,a,a step. It is worth a shot, will try it this evening. I have been gathering ANY information that I think is useful and passing it on to TiVo. It is nice there is now a "researching" ticket open with Tech Support. It gives me a bit more faith that maybe someone who can use this information is working on it. I know, always the optimist.


----------



## NobleHeretic (Dec 29, 2004)

The plot thickens! [BEWARE: UberGeekiness kicking in]

I have been having some back and forth with TiVO TS on clearing up any routing issues. So, using nmap I ran a port scan for TCP and UDP ports between 37 and 31339 (the bottom and top of the range of potentially necessary TiVo ports) across my LAN from a laptop over the wireless connection (what iOS devices would use) to the GigE connected TiVo on both the IP for the internal Stream and the Roamio. Here is what that returned:

Stream IP Address
PORT STATUS SERVICE
80/tcp open http
443/tcp open ssl/https
2190/tcp open tcpwrapped
2191/tcp open tvbus
5223/tcp closed hpvirtgrp

Roamio IP Address
PORT STATUS SERVICE
80/tcp open http
443/tcp open ssl/http
1390/tcp open iclpv-sc
1393/tcp open ssl/iclpv-nls
1400/tcp open cadkey-tablet
1410/tcp open hiq
1413/tcp open ssl/innosys-acl
2190/tcp open tcpwrapped
2191/tcp open tvbus
8430/tcp open unknown
9080/tcp closed glrpc
31339/tcp open unknown

I did some research on 5223 and 9080. It seems both are used by Apple with 5223 identified for "Apple Push Notification Service" and 9080 for "Quicktime Streaming Server". Now the fact that they were closed to incoming traffic may not be significant as they may require an outbound request to open or may be only for outbound traffic, but interesting anyhow.

I sent this information on to TS and they wrote back and said please open these closed ports. I replied these are closed ports on YOUR device not mine. I should have said, sure just give me the keys to the Roamio and I will gladly take care of that for you!


----------



## CurtisG (Sep 21, 2003)

NobleHeretic said:


> The plot thickens! [BEWARE: UberGeekiness kicking in]
> 
> I have been having some back and forth with TiVO TS on clearing up any routing issues. So, using nmap I ran a port scan for TCP and UDP ports between 37 and 31339 (the bottom and top of the range of potentially necessary TiVo ports) across my LAN from a laptop over the wireless connection (what iOS devices would use) to the GigE connected TiVo on both the IP for the internal Stream and the Roamio. Here is what that returned:
> ...


Noble - you're right - UberGeek indeed. But thanks for all your work on trying to get to the bottom of this.

I'm still dead in the water as far as streaming to my mobile devices


----------



## 10YearCustwi (Jan 7, 2014)

I am having the same issue. New Romio plus, mini and iPad air. Everything but streaming is working. Same service level A and precondition fail message. Spent 6 hours with support over last four days with no progress. Today they indicated that has been escalated to engineering group. Hopefully someone will get this sorted ASAP.

Appreciate any updates


----------



## CurtisG (Sep 21, 2003)

10YearCustwi said:


> I am having the same issue. New Romio plus, mini and iPad air. Everything but streaming is working. Same service level A and precondition fail message. Spent 6 hours with support over last four days with no progress. Today they indicated that has been escalated to engineering group. Hopefully someone will get this sorted ASAP.
> 
> Appreciate any updates


Thanks 10Year!

Everyone else having this issue, please make sure to contact TiVo Support. Nothing else but sheer number of open tickets and many complaints seem to get them to move on addressing this issue.


----------



## NobleHeretic (Dec 29, 2004)

Hi all,

I just received a new ticket with the official word "Elevated to Level 2". I actually have 2 separate tickets open at the moment. One that I can only imagine was opened by direct request of Margaret Schmidt and another that was an escalation of Level 1 TS that failed to find a solution despite my best effort to feed them continuous and potentially critical information. When this is resolved I will write a full summary of the experience. It has been both frustrating and entertaining. I give them an A for effort and a somewhat reduced grade for knowing when to escalate.  I have been relentless in my pursuit of a solution and vow to not wain until it is figured out.

Stay tuned.


----------



## JPnet (Jan 6, 2014)

NobleHeretic said:


> Damn you John for making it work with a replacement!  We have one person who has tried the replacement and NOT succeeded and one who has tried replacement and succeeded. I just hate that kind of maybe it does/maybe it doesn't troubleshooting success. Worst part is replacing my unit is the solution I really don't want to do. I have already shifted my TiVo life around with transferred content and season passes! Not to mention the fun of getting my CC's properly paired for copy protected content one more time. Although, I think I have that part down to an art now.
> 
> And congratulations on having a properly functioning Roamio!


Not sure I am out of the woods yet. While the streaming setup completes successfully, I am only able to stream on my network, not Out-Of-Home.  This could be me (I am a complete noob when it comes to Tivo as this is my first ever box) and I just need to learn the system better and read more of the posts here.

John


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

JPnet said:


> Not sure I am out of the woods yet. While the streaming setup completes successfully, I am only able to stream on my network, not Out-Of-Home.  This could be me (I am a complete noob when it comes to Tivo as this is my first ever box) and I just need to learn the system better and read more of the posts here.
> 
> John


Just remember that streaming only currently works on a WiFi network. It does not work using a cellular connection. Other then that, streaming functionality is identical IH and OOH.


----------



## JPnet (Jan 6, 2014)

bradleys said:


> Just remember that streaming only currently works on a WiFi network. It does not work using a cellular connection. Other then that, streaming functionality is identical IH and OOH.


Thanks for the reply. I am on WiFi (too cheap to pay for cellular on my iPad). When I launch the app OOH, it asks me to login with my Tivo acct and password (which I did). On "My Shows" I click on something that was recorded, it attempts to setup the stream and returns an error "Problem with streaming device" "There was a problem connecting to your streaming device." I am going to try a service call and reboot from the app when I am home later.

I'll continue to poke around here and see what I can find.

John


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

JPnet said:


> Thanks for the reply. I am on WiFi (too cheap to pay for cellular on my iPad). When I launch the app OOH, it asks me to login with my Tivo acct and password (which I did). On "My Shows" I click on something that was recorded, it attempts to setup the stream and returns an error "Problem with streaming device" "There was a problem connecting to your streaming device." I am going to try a service call and reboot from the app when I am home later.
> 
> I'll continue to poke around here and see what I can find.
> 
> John


Just to chime in......I've never had the problem during setup. In fact, when Tivo released the OOH streaming, I was able to setup fine, and stream OOH with no problems.

However, it doesn't work for me today. Note that I never use it, so I haven't tested since it first launched.

I have a Roamio Plus and a Basic both connected via Ethernet. Airport Extreme (4th gen).

Just now I connected my iPad to my iPhone's Hotspot to trick it into having a wireless connection (that's how I tested before).

Sure enough....I get the same thing as you John......"Problem with streaming device"

So I don't think it's you or your network....I think it's Tivo.

BTW.....streaming in house is fine.

-Kevin


----------



## JPnet (Jan 6, 2014)

kbmb said:


> Just to chime in......I've never had the problem during setup. In fact, when Tivo released the OOH streaming, I was able to setup fine, and stream OOH with no problems.
> 
> However, it doesn't work for me today. Note that I never use it, so I haven't tested since it first launched.
> 
> ...


Kevin,

I tried the OOH stream before I left work and it worked!

This is my first ever Tivo device and I have to ask, are they always this buggy? In all honesty, this is NOT what I was expecting. I have heard nothing but positive about Tivo devices and want to go all in with their technology. But with this entire experience and all the inconsistencies, I am not sure if this is the best move.

I certainly hope the folks that are having problems with this get it fixed soon.

Good luck, folks.

John


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

JPnet said:


> Kevin,
> 
> I tried the OOH stream before I left work and it worked!
> 
> ...


That's great that it worked. While Tivo's are not new....the OOH streaming is brand new tech for Tivo. I'm guessing that they will continue to refine their process and get things working more consistently in the future.

-Kevin


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

According to this post, your router uPNP needs to be enabled for TiVo Stream to work properly. Kind of head scratcher if that's indeed the case since TiVo is going through a proxy currently I thought so as to avoid needing uPNP or manual port forwarding... In any case, for those in this thread having trouble I guess that's something else to check - if uPNP is enabled in your router settings.

Also, I get the impression that many having trouble are with FIOS which perhaps is a common factor here.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Tonight my OOH streaming was working fine again.....no changes on my network. 

-Kevin


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

JPnet said:


> This is my first ever Tivo device and I have to ask, are they always this buggy? In all honesty, this is NOT what I was expecting. I have heard nothing but positive about Tivo devices and want to go all in with their technology. But with this entire experience and all the inconsistencies, I am not sure if this is the best move.


The launch of the Premiere was a disaster and took six months to a year to get straightened out. One would have hope they learned a few things.

Oh, and it appears I seem to be suffering from the 'precondition failed' bug too.

I wonder if I can just plug my old stream back in and use that instead of the Roamio's stream?


----------



## NobleHeretic (Dec 29, 2004)

Well, my escalated and perhaps Margret inspired TS tickets have failed to contact me or even reply to my messages in the tickets this entire week! Amazing fail at TiVo tech Support. I really cannot believe the complete lack of customer service.

Complete tease just when you think you are getting somewhere. I now have to make the choice on my own of whether to return my Roamio and try again with a fresh one, thereby negating all the back and forth and testing I have done with the level of TS that could not hope to learn anything from it. The clock is ticking down to a few days left for Best Buy to honor a return. I obviously have no faith, at this point, that TiVo will do right by me and if it is determined to be a hardware issue, offer me a replacement unit.

Boy would I love to release a long string of expletives in their direction!


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

NobleHeretic, did you look into uPNP setting on your router? As I posted above one user claimed it fixed his problem after enabling uPNP.


----------



## NobleHeretic (Dec 29, 2004)

Giving that a try today. Not holding out alot of hope as I think the Netflix issue is related and that does not seem to even try and fails immediately on launch.

By the way, I love KMTTG. Good job!


----------



## CurtisG (Sep 21, 2003)

moyekj said:


> NobleHeretic, did you look into uPNP setting on your router? As I posted above one user claimed it fixed his problem after enabling uPNP.


I verified that uPNP was already enabled on my router. Disabled or enabled, either configuration did not fix the issue


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Oh well. A real head scratcher this one. Usually these head scratchers end up being some odd back end configuration issue with your account. That's the worse kind of problem as CSRs don't have any exposure to that and can't help you.


----------



## NobleHeretic (Dec 29, 2004)

Sooooo...todays activities.

- Tried playing with uPnP. Nothing seemed to make a difference
- Tried basically making my Verizon Router wide open all TCP/UDP ports any to any open. Yeah, didn't leave it that way for long but did force TiVO and Stream service connections
- Tried an earlier suggestion and changed the name of the Roamio at TiVo Account/Device preferences (also unchecked all the boxes) waited, forced TiVo connection and service call. Made sure that the TiVo name changed in system info and the TTG changed from a,a,a,a to i,i,i,a (not sure if this last a is telling) I am assuming since the 4th "a" is new to the Roamio systems (not on my HD's) that this related to the Stream being active or inactive. Anyone know? Could this be indicative of the Stream not getting its state toggled?

I think I am done. There were many restarts/reboots in all of this.

What I NEED is some knowledgable engineer at TiVo to give me a call...HINT, HINT!


----------



## CurtisG (Sep 21, 2003)

NobleHeretic said:


> ...
> 
> I think I am done. There were many restarts/reboots in all of this.
> 
> What I NEED is some knowledgable engineer at TiVo to give me a call...HINT, HINT!


Same here... Someone from Tivo with a clue..


----------



## CurtisG (Sep 21, 2003)

Alright - one last try before I bring it back to BB

On the phone, yet again, with TiVo support; trying to get this escalated.


----------



## CurtisG (Sep 21, 2003)

Question to others with these issues - do you have any Macs on your network? How about TimeCapsules?

My family has several Mac laptops and we have two TimeCapsules. Just wondering if any of the Mac protocols could be causing an issue (i.e. Bonjour) 

Just a shot in the dark


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

CurtisG said:


> Question to others with these issues - do you have any Macs on your network? How about TimeCapsules?
> 
> My family has several Mac laptops and we have two TimeCapsules. Just wondering if any of the Mac protocols could be causing an issue (i.e. Bonjour)
> 
> Just a shot in the dark


Figured I'd chime in as someone in the doesn't have issues camp.....I'm running everything through a 4th gen Airport Extreme and have a Mac Pro and Macbook Air on the network.....no issues.

-Kevin


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

CurtisG said:


> Question to others with these issues - do you have any Macs on your network? How about TimeCapsules?


We do have one Mac. I have no idea if it has a TimeCapsule (I'd guess not).


----------



## CurtisG (Sep 21, 2003)

CurtisG said:


> Alright - one last try before I bring it back to BB
> 
> On the phone, yet again, with TiVo support; trying to get this escalated.


Ok - just spent another hour with a TiVo support person. They were really trying to be helpful, but in the end were NOT able to resolve the issue.

When I told her I had a 'Service Level: A' on my iPad screen, she had me do a series of forced connections to TiVo service, and also had me reboot the Roamio.

In the end, she finally suggested that I return the box to Best Buy and get a new one.


----------



## NobleHeretic (Dec 29, 2004)

I am afraid I am going to have to do the same thing as my window for return is ending. The part that sucks is we have already taken advantage of the expanded recording space and I have to transfer all the things on it to somewhere else. Grrr.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

CurtisG said:


> In the end, she finally suggested that I return the box to Best Buy and get a new one.


Well that's lame...

Did you ever hear back from anyone in the engineering department? or did you just go through the motions with support? As helpful as they can try to be, there's only so much that can be done without know what in the code casuses the status values to be printed.

At least it will be a useful data point to know if a replacement unit works for you.


----------



## CurtisG (Sep 21, 2003)

NobleHeretic said:


> I am afraid I am going to have to do the same thing as my window for return is ending. The part that sucks is we have already taken advantage of the expanded recording space and I have to transfer all the things on it to somewhere else. Grrr.


Is there a way of doing a bulk transfer of the recorded shows to another device?


----------



## CurtisG (Sep 21, 2003)

smbaker said:


> Well that's lame...
> 
> Did you ever hear back from anyone in the engineering department? or did you just go through the motions with support? As helpful as they can try to be, there's only so much that can be done without know what in the code casuses the status values to be printed.
> 
> At least it will be a useful data point to know if a replacement unit works for you.


No - never heard back from anyone in the engineering department. I asked several times for this to be escalated, but that went nowhere.

Others on the forum have sent emails to TivoMargret but that channel has gone un-answered as well.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

For what it's worth, I also own a standalone stream, which I've had unplugged ever since the Roamio arrived. Today, I plugged it back in.

1) The iPad APP is smart enough to recognize there are two streams and let me choose which one I want. 

2) The standalone stream works fine, and streams content from the Roamio.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

smbaker said:


> For what it's worth, I also own a standalone stream, which I've had unplugged ever since the Roamio arrived. Today, I plugged it back in.
> 
> 1) The iPad APP is smart enough to recognize there are two streams and let me choose which one I want.
> 
> 2) The standalone stream works fine, and streams content from the Roamio.


 That's a very interesting data point that eliminates any contention by TiVo that somehow your network setup is to blame. Since the Roamio Stream is same hardware and has same software as the standalone, this even more heavily suggests some kind of account back end configuration issue related to the Roamio. Replacing the Roamio could possibly fix the issue due to getting a renewed back end configuration to go along with new unit, but seems like overkill if that is indeed the only issue.


----------



## JPnet (Jan 6, 2014)

CurtisG said:


> No - never heard back from anyone in the engineering department. I asked several times for this to be escalated, but that went nowhere.
> 
> Others on the forum have sent emails to TivoMargret but that channel has gone un-answered as well.


Excellent way to frustrate your customers, Tivo. Over at ExplorerForum.com, they have a few dedicated Ford representatives that will field calls for problems like this. This works very well and the customer feels taken care of.

At this point, I would return before time runs out. Reactivate and see if it works. Nothing changed on my network and everything is working fine now.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

CurtisG said:


> Is there a way of doing a bulk transfer of the recorded shows to another device?


If you have a computer I'd use kmttg:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/

-Kevin


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

moyekj said:


> That's a very interesting data point that eliminates any contention by TiVo that somehow your network setup is to blame.


Well, yes and no... I've had the standalone stream since the pre-sale contest, so I set it up a long time ago, and the software has probably changed a lot during that time. Given that the Roamio's stream is failing during the setup phase and the standalone stream is already set up, it's not a direct apples-to-apples comparison.

I tend to agree with you that it's probably an account database issue on Tivo's end, and we're all stuck in a holding pattern because apparently the proper procedure to escalate an issue to engineering doesn't exist (or isn't dealt with in a timely manner).

I would also suspect those who return their Roamios are 'sovling' the problem simply by virtue of getting a fresh new database record for a new TSN.


----------



## NobleHeretic (Dec 29, 2004)

I just used KMTTG to move all the files in the native TiVo format over to my NAS box. The NAS box has a DLNA server which makes moving things back a snap. The TiVo sees the server and everything comes back with all the metadata and all. GigE between the TiVo and the NAS means it did not take very long to move a hundred or so Gig of files. My Roamio is going back tomorrow. Now I am just fighting with moving the Season Passes as the TiVo site does not seem to see the 60 or so Season Passes on the Roamio (oh joy!) it did when I moved them from the HD Tivos to the Roamio.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Kmttg will save season passes as well. I think it's on the "Remote" tab of the program.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

NobleHeretic said:


> I just used KMTTG to move all the files in the native TiVo format over to my NAS box. The NAS box has a DLNA server which makes moving things back a snap. The TiVo sees the server and everything comes back with all the metadata and all. GigE between the TiVo and the NAS means it did not take very long to move a hundred or so Gig of files. My Roamio is going back tomorrow. Now I am just fighting with moving the Season Passes as the TiVo site does not seem to see the 60 or so Season Passes on the Roamio (oh joy!) it did when I moved them from the HD Tivos to the Roamio.


Just curious because I'm in the market for one....what's your NAS box?

And yes......kmttg will save and transfer back season passes.

-Kevin


----------



## NobleHeretic (Dec 29, 2004)

You guys are the BEST! I was stressing on the season pass thing.

I have a pretty old NAS it is an Infrant (now NetGear) ReadyNAS NV+. It is a full Raid (4 disk) box. It has a combined storage of about 1 TB with 4 x 320 Gb drives in it.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

NobleHeretic said:


> I just used KMTTG to move all the files in the native TiVo format over to my NAS box. The NAS box has a DLNA server which makes moving things back a snap. The TiVo sees the server and everything comes back with all the metadata and all. GigE between the TiVo and the NAS means it did not take very long to move a hundred or so Gig of files. My Roamio is going back tomorrow. Now I am just fighting with moving the Season Passes as the TiVo site does not seem to see the 60 or so Season Passes on the Roamio (oh joy!) it did when I moved them from the HD Tivos to the Roamio.


Must be Netgear Ready DLNA which includes TiVo ToGo under the hood. Most DLNA implementations out there do not support TiVo ToGo. You chose well.


----------



## pwlcheng (Dec 6, 2007)

NobleHeretic said:


> I just used KMTTG to move all the files in the native TiVo format over to my NAS box. The NAS box has a DLNA server which makes moving things back a snap. The TiVo sees the server and everything comes back with all the metadata and all.


Does it keep the Closed Caption after you move back to TiVo? I used ReadyTiVo and I don't have CC anymore after move out and back in TiVo.


----------



## NobleHeretic (Dec 29, 2004)

Not sure about the CC, but as far as I know it is just moving the original .tivo file out and back, no decrypting, decoding or re-encoding. So I would think yes. I will test it when I move something back later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

pwlcheng said:


> Does it keep the Closed Caption after you move back to TiVo? I used ReadyTiVo and I don't have CC anymore after move out and back in TiVo.


 That problem is a TiVo bug with series 4 and later units. The captions are present in the stream following TTG transfer. The problem is for series 4 and later units if you transfer back in mpeg2 program stream container then TiVo wipes out the captions. You have to transfer back in mpeg2 transport stream container to preserve captions. pyTivo has a "ts=on" property you can enable to make sure when you transfer back that it remuxes to transport stream container when necessary.

In general if the goal is just to move everything back to TiVo and you want to preserve captions, you should download in TS container mode (TiVo Desktop and kmttg have options to turn that mode on/off). But even if you haven't done that, you can force it to transfer back and preserve captions using recent pyTivo with the above setting on.

Anyway, I think this discussion is getting way too far off topic for this thread.


----------



## NobleHeretic (Dec 29, 2004)

UPDATE:

Well, I got a new Roamio Plus today at Best Buy and brought it home and set it up and BAM everything works. Here is my process:

- Picked a new one that had a substantially different TSN (just in case)
- Called TiVo and gave them the new TSN and told them it was an exchange for the old one
- Checked the TiVo site to be sure the new TSN was in my account
- Attached the cable, network and HDMI first, then power (no CableCard installed)
- Powered up the Tivo
- Took it through guided set-up and said I will install CableCard later
- Waited for it to do all updates and boot into operational status
- Slide in the CableCard and went online to Verizon Live Chat and gave them the CableCard ID, Host and Data information
- Informed them they needed to do "Manually Validate Set Top Box" (all info was right in conditional access - ask me if you need more info on this)
- Tested all the channels including HBO and Cinemax, which were an issue on the activation of the first Roamio
- Went into the Netflix app which fired right up and entered my Netflix info, all good!
- Used KMTTG to move my season passes back to the new Roamio from my previous save, all good!
- Fired up my TiVo app on my iPhone, checked the box for in-house and out of house and it ran the set-up without error!!!! OMG!!!!
- Tested in-house, will have to wait for OOH until tomorrow, all good!!!!
- Forced a connection to TiVo service to get the guide info it did not seem to quite have until the CableCard was fully and properly paired
- Used my ReadyNAS DLNA with TTG support to move all my .tivo files back to the Roamio. Ok, it is still doing that at the moment, but progressing nicely.

Pretty psyched at this point!

No idea why it works now, but I can tell you for sure it has NOTHING to do with network configuration as I put my network back exactly the way it was before I started all this. It is either a hardware or an activation issue.

Thanks to everyone for their help through this very trying time.


----------



## CurtisG (Sep 21, 2003)

Thanks NobleHeritic

You have confirmed, for me at least, that this is a hardware problem.
Your TSN is pretty close to mine, so am going to assume it's a defective batch

Just need to get a chance to return my Plus to the local BestBuy


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

NobleHeretic said:


> - Tested in-house, will have to wait for OOH until tomorrow, all good!!!!


Unacceptable! You should be going to the nearest McD's or Starbucks to test RIGHT NOW! 

Congrats! What a PITA!

Hopefully Margret sees all you went through and looks into what happened. Still seems like a backend issue.

-Kevin


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

CurtisG said:


> Thanks NobleHeritic
> 
> You have confirmed, for me at least, that this is a hardware problem.
> Your TSN is pretty close to mine, so am going to assume it's a defective batch
> ...


 I'm not convinced it's a hardware problem. I still think it's a back end configuration issue. But regardless, the easiest way to reset the back end configuration is by getting a new unit/TSN.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

moyekj said:


> I'm not convinced it's a hardware problem. I still think it's a back end configuration issue. But regardless, the easiest way to reset the back end configuration is by getting a new unit/TSN.


I wouldn't think so either. Seems a hardware issue would show all the correct status codes etc.

-Kevin


----------



## NobleHeretic (Dec 29, 2004)

Just for you Kevin:

I had a friend here activate the HotSpot on her iPhone, linked to it and turned on the TiVo app in my iPhone. It did make me run set-up again, but executed in a few seconds. Streamed through her hotspot to cellular and to my TiVo! Ba HA HA!


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

NobleHeretic said:


> Just for you Kevin:
> 
> I had a friend here activate the HotSpot on her iPhone, linked to it and turned on the TiVo app in my iPhone. It did make me run set-up again, but executed in a few seconds. Streamed through her hotspot to cellular and to my TiVo! Ba HA HA!


That's awesome! Congrats!

-Kevin


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

If you are seeing "Precondition Failed" when trying to set up streaming on your Roamio, please email me your TSN ([email protected]) and use the subject: "Precondition Failed".


----------



## NobleHeretic (Dec 29, 2004)

Day late and a dollar short Margret


----------



## CurtisG (Sep 21, 2003)

TiVoMargret said:


> If you are seeing "Precondition Failed" when trying to set up streaming on your Roamio, please email me your TSN ([email protected]) and use the subject: "Precondition Failed".


Margret - just sent you an email with my TSN.

--curtis


----------



## NobleHeretic (Dec 29, 2004)

Margret, we would like some input on what you find to be the issue when you are ready to let us know.

Thanks


----------



## CurtisG (Sep 21, 2003)

CurtisG said:


> Email note from TivoMargret:
> 
> We know exactly what the issue is, and we need to push some info to your box. I'll let you know as soon as I've heard it has happened.
> 
> ...


:up::up::up:

Yeah!!! Can't wait to see my streaming work on my Plus!!


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

Same email from Margret. Thanks, Margret!


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

Woot!

Like magic, the Stream passed setup this morning.

Thanks again, Margret.


----------



## NobleHeretic (Dec 29, 2004)

Kinda sad I missed it by a day! But in my defense I had contacted TiVo for a number of days prior and asked for some sort of guidance as my window for returning the unit to Best Buy was closing. I really wish they had been more responsive to my requests for status. I guess the upside is now they know what the issue is an hopefully can respond to future TS requests quickly.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I'd still like to have a summary of what the problem is for future reference. Obviously sounds like back end related...


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

moyekj said:


> I'd still like to have a summary of what the problem is for future reference. Obviously sounds like back end related...


But if you know, then you'll be one step ahead of Tivo tech support 

I think we all know now at least it's a backend/Tivo config issue, but exactly what we'll probably never know.

Seems Tivo is having all sorts of backend issues that are effecting people more and more. From the C113 errors to this steaming issue to the issue of streaming between two Tivos.

-Kevin


----------



## CurtisG (Sep 21, 2003)

smbaker said:


> Woot!
> 
> Like magic, the Stream passed setup this morning.
> 
> Thanks again, Margret.


Same here - worked first time around

Thanks Margret


----------



## JPnet (Jan 6, 2014)

CurtisG said:


> Same here - worked first time around
> 
> Thanks Margret


Curtis,

I assume this was with your original hardware?

John


----------



## CurtisG (Sep 21, 2003)

JPnet said:


> Curtis,
> 
> I assume this was with your original hardware?
> 
> John


Yes it was my original hardware. Works like a charm now,


----------



## gigaquad (Oct 25, 2004)

I know this thread is a bit old, but I just went through the "Precondition Failed" error with my stream too. Multiple restarts would sometimes (1 out of 50 maybe?) make it work for a while, but it would soon return to the same error. I suspect it was when it pulled a new (or renewed) its IP address due to it lasting about the same time as the lease. Tivo replaced it today with an RMA, thank goodness. Can't do without my streaming.


----------

